# Clicking Knee



## Mark T (Oct 5, 2012)

My left knee has recently (within the last 3 days) started to click when I walk.  It's mostly happening all the time.

Has anyone experienced anything similar?

My knee and upper leg have started to hurt as well, but that could be because I've got self-conscious and changed how I'm walking (which tends to mean I subconsciously change the weight distribution).

And yes I know, if it continues for too much longer I should probably go discuss with my GP (or more likely, a Doctor at the drop in center)


----------



## Copepod (Oct 6, 2012)

If it's always the same knee that clicks, then it's possible that leg is slightly longer than the other. For as long as I can remember, my right knee clicked occasionally, with no pain at all, if anything a slight feeling of relief. It was only when I consulted a private physio (when NHS physio appointments dried up during a staff changeover) that she measured my legs and revealed that right leg is 6mm longer than left. Very common to have legs of different lengths. Easily treated with a wedge of the appropriate thickness under the heel of the shorter leg - one wedge for each pair of shoes you use regularly. 

It's not the sort of thing that GPs or orthopaedic surgeons or regular physios tend to look for - at the time, I was under care due to serious knee injury, requiring an arthroscopy and knee brace. So ask specifically to be measured.


----------

